# Fed up with my picky eater puppy!



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

So my little guy, Capone, is now 9 months old and is STILL as picky as ever with his food. we have tried so many different things and I'm hoping someone has been in a similar situation and can offer some advice. Here is the list of what we've tried:
1)At first we tried taking his food away after 20min and then re trying at next meal to make him figure out to eat when its there. That didn't work he literally went 4 days on a few bites of food. 
2) We then tried mixing in wet food and he would love it for a few feedings then go sniff the food and walk away.
3)Then we tried changing to different kinds of wet food every few days which just was way to much work and there were some he wouldn't even eat once.
4)Then we tried leaving food out all the time for him to eat when he pleased and he would eat maybe 1-2 cups a day very very rarely more and sometimes less.
5)We have tried several different dry foods trying to find something he likes but still have the same issues.

We even tried yogurt and he loved it on its own but mixed with his food he went over, smelled it, put a few kibble in his mouth, spat them out and walked away! He is now on Acana grain free and we have been mixing different people foods with it to get him to eat! The one thing he does looove mixed in is egg.

I have heard GSD are notoriously picky with their food so i'm hoping someone out there can relate to my frustration and give some advice.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh was similar until I realized he doesn't tolerate chicken well. Hard to believe a dog that doesn't like chicken but I was feeding him a raw chicken patty from Nature's Variety and he literally backed up and hid under the kitchen table. So maybe try a beef or lamb variety. Sorry, I know how frustrating it is!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

When my previous GSD was diagnosed with IBD he would not eat his food unless it was mixed with the following soft food I added to his diet.

Lamb
Green Beans
Barley
Carrots.

Had to boil the lamb, add green beans, barley and carrots and and cook together and then add to his food. If I used french cut green beans he would not eat it! Had to use whole green beans. Picky picky.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I did everything that you did as well! I was feeding Orijen LBP and she would eat a cup every 4 or 5 days, I did the tough love thing but that would result in the dog not eating at all and piking bile after day 5.
I changed to a beef formula (EVO) and it seems to be working so far, at least she will eat her meals so I'm thinking she didn't like the chicken.

Try changing to a beef, fish, or lamb formula, good luck


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is he losing weight? If not, then I'm not sure I would get to worried about it. Have you thought about switching him to RAW? Jax was pretty picky until I switched her.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Plenty of expert opinions, just feed your dog, he won't starve himself.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I had a picky eater and it was easier to just figure out what to get to mix with her food to get her to eat. 

For me, I picked a good kibble and that was the 'food'. To get her to eat, I just have to mix 1/2 small can (or less) of canned CAT food to it with water to make a gravy to coat all the kibble. 

Variety was key and there are tons of different kinds of canned cat food. Easy to store the unused portion of the can in the fridge until the next meal. Made sure she ate and then I was less worried and stressed.

Mealtime shouldn't be a battle with a war I had to win. Finding something she liked that I could use just a small amount of to get her to eat meant we BOTH won.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

My picky eater didn't discover a food he really liked til 3 weeks ago and he's 3. From puppyhood, here's what we tried- Iams, Eukanuba, Royal Canin, Innova, Merrick, Orijen, Acana, Whole Earth Farms, Blue Buffalo, Wellness.

He would go days and hardly ever eat, he was so skinny. I just discovered Holistic Select and he loves it, will even eat it dry. I thought we would never find one. We tried the tough love also with no results.

I would say to contact food companies and ask to send you some samples, thats what I did. Good luck with your picky one.


----------



## thor_odin (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry, but he has trained you to give in to his demands. Unlike us, dogs don't eat for taste. They eat out of the need to survive. The only way out is to be consistent. Place the kibble for 30 mins, if he doesn't eat, feed at next meal time. Keep repeating. He won't starve himself. Exercise him properly so he burns up those calories so he needs more of them. Good luck.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if his stomach hurts he won't eat ---

look into , first of all GOOD clean protein source -- clean water -- digestive enzymes to break down food into absorbable units -- probiotics . 
Address the cause not the symptoms .


----------



## narrunga (Sep 5, 2015)

*New Puppy*

Hi Everyone, I have a new 12 weeek old Shepherd. I was told by the breeder to expect a few things changes due to being with new people, environment etc. 
I have had for just over 3 weeks. 
To begin with she would eat the dry food, with some natural yoghurt. Now she won't even try it. She'll sniff and walk away. She keeps up with dringking alot of water. And will eat chickens necks at dinner with no hestitation. 
Need advise about other options to try for morning feeds? as she will always eat her dinner and I know she is trying to test me to see what I give her. I'm just concerned.
Someone please provide advise?

Thanks you


----------

